
WWW 2007 Program (which papers do you like? which ones might make for compelling startups?) - amichail
http://www2007.org/program/alldays.php
======
amichail
To get things started, here's one that I like:

A Content-Driven Reputation System for the Wikipedia

<http://www2007.org/program/paper.php?id=692>

<http://www.soe.ucsc.edu/~luca/papers/07/wikiwww2007.ps>

<http://www.cse.ucsc.edu/~luca/papers/06/ucsc-crl-06-18.pdf>

